# Colossians 2



## Coram_Deo (Nov 16, 2004)

In Him you were also circumcised with the circumcision made without hands, by putting off the body of the sins of the flesh, by the circumcision of Christ, bureid with Him in baptism, in which you also were raised with Him through faiith in the working of God, who raised Him from the dead. And you, being dead in your trespasses and the uncircumcision of your flesh, He has made alive together with Him, having forgiven you all trespasses, having wiped out the handwriting of requirements that was agaisnt us, which was contrary to us... So Let no one judge you in food or in drink, or regarding a festival or a new moon sabbaths, which are a shadow of things to come, but the sustance is of Christ.

Colossians 2:11-14, 16, 17

Curious as to what some possible ideas are that Paul is refering to here. Is he drawing a similarity between circumcision and baptism and why is he placing such an emphasis on baptism? Is this emphasis on spiritual or physical baptism? Lots of questions so I'd just like to hear some ideas. 
Much appreciated,
By Grace Alone,
Michael


----------



## Scot (Nov 16, 2004)

I believe he's speaking of spiritual baptism. 

Our sins where washed away when Jesus was baptized (or washed) of our sins. The sins of which he was washed were the sins of all believers. Just as he was buried and rose as the evidence that he endured the second death, so we are buried and risen with him.

Our sins were cut off (circumcised) when Christ had the sins cut off by paying for them.


----------



## Coram_Deo (Nov 16, 2004)

Would you further maintain therefore that Paul was in no way speaking of the physical baptism? Also, why does he bring this conflict up? I understand that he was reacting against Montanism (the heresy that is suspected to be causing the Colossians trouble) but why bring up baptism/ circumcision in a way that he seems to be defending one? I've heard it said that it's Paul's way of reacting against the cultural differences between Jews and Gentiles and doing away with the ceremonial laws (i.e. circumcision, festivals, Sabbaths) but I dont' know how that is derived from the text. I appreciate your gracious response Scot, thanking for taking the time.
Soli Deo Gloria,
Michael


----------



## turmeric (Nov 16, 2004)

He's not bringing up the paedo/credo conflict which didn't exist yet, I'm pretty sure. Whoever these heretics were, they were telling the Colossians they needed to be circumcised, keep certain holy days, worship angels, go through some sort of experience of "voluntary humility" etc. Paul, I think, is saying all we need is Christ.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 16, 2004)

He is definitely addressing the spiritual circumcision and spiritual baptism. They are paralleled as is thier types, physcial circumcision and physical baptism.


----------



## Scot (Nov 16, 2004)

> He's not bringing up the paedo/credo conflict which didn't exist yet, I'm pretty sure.



That's right. Everyone was still paedo.


----------

